# Final Susanoo vs Juubi



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2012)

Who is victorious?  

edit

Final Susano - makes the 5 kages shit bricks.  Slices mountains, redraws lines on maps.  









Juubi - is so old no one remembers its real skills or abilities & Tobi may be exaggerating.  



edit 2

Juubi getting pwned (without 8 or 9 tail power ups)





edit 3

juubis humble origins: Kohaku no Jōhei


----------



## TobiSO6P (Jul 18, 2012)

Who do you think? Juubi is a god


----------



## Saunion (Jul 18, 2012)

Is that a joke? Kurama said he didn't stand a chance against Juubi.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

juubi obviously, but madara would solo it regardless


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 18, 2012)

is this a serious question?

this is like asking rib cage susano versus full kyuubi.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 18, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Who is victorious?



1) you have an awesome signature. 
2) Juubi isn't at 100%, at least from what I understand. So Madara has a chance. 


As long as Juubi doesn't throw mountains.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

*Edo Madara > Juubi > Susano'o* that's my bet sirs


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 18, 2012)

Itachi's Susano'o > Juubi.
Yata mirror reflects any Bijuu Dama and  Sword of Totsuka can seal it.
Come at me.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarry said:


> 1) you have an awesome signature.
> 2) Juubi isn't at 100%, at least from what I understand. So Madara has a chance.
> 
> 
> *As long as Juubi doesn't throw mountains.*



Apparently the juubi dwarfs mountains and plays with them...

One of it's names Daidarabotchi has this story.



> Daidarabotchi was a gigantic yōkai in Japanese mythology. His size was so great that his footprints were said to have created innumerable lakes and ponds. *In one legend, Daidarabotchi wanted to see which was heavier; Mount Fuji or Mount Tsukuba. So he weighed them on a great scale. However, when he was finished he dropped the latter, splitting its peak.*


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

susano'o because it has immortal uchiha  madara with unlimited chakra. 

madara = juubi chakra wise.


----------



## vered (Jul 18, 2012)

considering Kurama said he didnt have a chance against it alone i would assume juubi takes it.however there are other factors in a fight besides pure physical power.


----------



## lazer (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi swallows oceans buddy! juubi would use perect susano'o as a toothpick.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2012)

Kiddings me?

Kurama just said that even it couldn't stand a chance against the Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2012)

well madara can destroy all creation with his susanoo


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 18, 2012)

lazer said:


> Juubi swallows oceans buddy! juubi would use perect susano'o as a toothpick.


Juubi swallows Itachi's Susano'o and is sealed from inside


----------



## Shattering (Jul 18, 2012)

Okok I got this *Itachi's Susano'o > Madara > Juubi > Madara's susano'o*


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2012)

Perfect Susanoo? Probably not...

But if we take into account the Rinnegan which was possibly the main factor in Juubi's defeat and also that this Juubi will not be perfect then the victor is not so certain.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Kiddings me?
> 
> Kurama just said that even it couldn't stand a chance against the Juubi.



to be fair to OP, kyuubi was soloed by:

1- uzumaki clan.
2- hashirame.
3- madara.
4- kushina (strapped him down)
5- minato.
6- naruto (16 year old kid)
7- base sharingan sasuke (pat him like  a pet).


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi should be far too much for Susanoo to handle.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you really just ask that? 




*Spoiler*: __ 









His sharingan might work though I would like to see Sasuke control the juubi in the future.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Juubi swallows Itachi's Susano'o and is sealed from inside



itachi soloes. rs soloed juubi with the pot/guord , itachi seals with it totsuka


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarry said:


> 1) you have an awesome signature.
> 2) Juubi isn't at 100%, at least from what I understand. So Madara has a chance.
> 
> 
> As long as Juubi doesn't throw mountains.


If Juubi throws mountains, Perfect Susanoo can cut them in half.


----------



## lazer (Jul 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Juubi swallows Itachi's Susano'o and is sealed from inside



I don't doubt the power of the sword of totsuka


----------



## MangaR (Jul 18, 2012)

1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says 
Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
Madara: O_o
Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
*5 minutes later*
Itachi singing: ...two rikudous in a bottle and the Juubi to their needs.
2) Sharingan control.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 18, 2012)

MangaR said:


> 1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says
> Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
> Madara: O_o
> Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
> ...



Kill yourself.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 18, 2012)

Jubi, all day everyday.

If Jubi fought Madara then it would likely be Rikudo Sennin's powers that let him win....but he doesn't have Uzumaki fuinjutsu so he still loses.



Jeαnne said:


> well madara can destroy all creation with his susanoo



Jubi destroys all creation by being there. Then creates a new one.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi created the Narutoverse, who do you think wins?


----------



## Sarry (Jul 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Apparently the juubi dwarfs mountains and plays with them...
> 
> One of it's names Daidarabotchi has this story.



Then Madara's best hope is throwing meteors...otherwise, he's screwed. 
After all, Rock> Uchiha.



MangaR said:


> 1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says
> Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
> Madara: O_o
> Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 18, 2012)

Obviously Juubi.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 18, 2012)

Final Susanoo is probably strong enough to deal with current Juubi, I think.

Don't forget this is not Naruto's final fight and Sasuke won't have Juubi helping him but Susanoo instead.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 18, 2012)

Susanoo is shit compared to Juubi.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

MangaR said:


> 1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says
> Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
> Madara: O_o
> Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
> ...



pretty much this


----------



## JPongo (Jul 18, 2012)

Totsuka's only feat is PIERCING shinobi...both not having their legs under them, lol.

To think it will pierce juubi is pure comedy.

Madara is NOTHING to the progenitor.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi takes a dump on perfect Susanoo


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2012)

Jubbi craps on susano


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2012)

MangaR said:


> 1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says
> Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
> Madara: O_o
> Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
> ...






Seems legit.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 18, 2012)

Lews Therin Telamon said:


> If Juubi throws mountains, Perfect Susanoo can cut them in half.



It isn't that simple. You see, in the manga, we've yet to see a footage of an Uchiha surviving a rock thrown at him. 
For example:
Obito got killed during a cave-in.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 18, 2012)

MangaR said:


> 1) Itachi suddenly appears with totsuka in Juubi's chest and says
> Itachi: Madara.... ^_^
> Madara: O_o
> Itachi: stay stady, you're next.
> ...


----------



## JPongo (Jul 18, 2012)

Sarry said:


> It isn't that simple. You see, in the manga, we've yet to see a footage of an Uchiha surviving a rock thrown at him.
> For example:
> Obito got killed during a cave-in.



Sadly, Sasuke has evaded the cave roof rocks when his Taka friends came in


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 18, 2012)

JPongo said:


> Sadly, Sasuke has evaded the cave roof rocks when his Taka friends came in


 chapter 400


----------



## Rawri (Jul 18, 2012)

Jubi shits on perfect Susano'o


----------



## kramned45 (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont want to say this is stupid, but it's pretty close from being one. lol, even kurama said when the jubi is revived it means the end of the world. enough said.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jul 18, 2012)

The Juubi would laugh at perfect susanoo. However, the rinnegan would probably own the Juubi since that what Rikudo used to take it out.


----------



## JPongo (Jul 18, 2012)

^It could be the Uzumaki seals that did the Juubi in, we'll see.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 18, 2012)

The thing that can create countries is the victor.


----------



## KingIceCold (Jul 18, 2012)

Perfect Susanoo rivals individual tailed beasts. Juubi = 7 beasts + fragments of 2. 
Complete Juubi>Incomplete Juubi>Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 18, 2012)

Madara says his Susanoo's comparable to a bijuu. Kurama says he's nothing compared to the Juubi.


Which do you think is stronger?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh come on dude. Even Final Susanoo is no match for the Juubi.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2012)

Great will be the disappointment when Final Susanoo makes Juubi his bich.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

You guys can't seriously think, just because Gedo Mazou was briefly knocked down by the combined effort of two perfect Jinchuuriki and two masters, that Final Susanoo is of a greater power?

Don't tell me you guys are serious? 

Final Susanoo went completely unchallenged by the Kages. They aren't built to deal with that type of power - Naruto and Bee are, however. And I'm not at all convinced it would take two Perfect Jinchuuriki, of the two strongest Bijuu at that, to handle it.

Don't get me wrong, my cack suffered a hemorrhage of semen from the unveiling of Final Susanoo, but let's not overdo it.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi solos


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> itachi soloes. rs soloed juubi with the pot/guord , itachi seals with it totsuka



This is the truth.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 18, 2012)

What a stupid question. Juubi, obviously.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> itachi soloes. rs soloed juubi with the pot/guord , itachi seals with it totsuka



Relevant:


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Relevant:



Eh, at least it's better than the real panel.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 18, 2012)

Full kurama> Final susanoo.

Kurama doesn't stand a chance against juubi.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 18, 2012)

Madara said that bijuus have comparable power to his Susano'o. Kyuubi said he is nothing against the juubi.

Juubi would stomp perfect Susano'o. But this juubi seems to come gimped.


----------



## vagnard (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi is obviously more powerful than Madara. 

The thing is Juubi can't destroy Edo Madara unless the guy is intelligent and knows sealing jutsus.


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2012)

vagnard said:


> Juubi is obviously more powerful than Madara.
> 
> The thing is Juubi can't destroy Edo Madara unless the guy is intelligent and knows sealing jutsus.



Juubi will use dat' Human Path.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> i think itachi can beat juubi



I'm not sure if you're entirely serious, or just fucking dense.

If Juubi has the physical strength to lift entire mountains, it's _well_ within his capability to pluck Susanoo off the ground and pulverize it with his fingers. That, or he decides to go all-out and vaporizes the thing with a 300km+ explosion encompassing an energy yield in the *teraton* range.

All Yata Mirror's tanked is a feeble 250 kilotons. 

If Madara can wipe the floor with Itachi, Juubi will irrefutably be able to, as well. Oh, and as for the people in this thread, even Final Susanoo doesn't stand a *ghost* of a chance against Juubi.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Juubi splitted lands, so it'll just make a giant abyss enough to thrash that Susano'o, GG


----------



## Summers (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> to be fair to OP, kyuubi was soloed by:
> 
> 1- uzumaki clan.
> 2- hashirame.
> ...



To be fair, all but one of those people have powers Tailor made to suppress Kurama, and many of them did have help.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## sasutachi (Jul 19, 2012)

juubi is strong but just remember two tengus in the uchiha shrine,maybe rs himself also used perfect susanoo to fight against juuubi.maybe he had spiritual items too ,it doesn't matter if juubi makes really big explosions,we've already seen lots of characters survives through the big explosions.madara compared to full susanoo to bijuu but don't forget juubi is also a bijuu.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 19, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> juubi is strong but just remember two tengus in the uchiha shrine,maybe rs himself also used perfect susanoo to fight against juuubi.maybe he had spiritual items too ,it doesn't matter if juubi makes really big explosions,we've already seen lots of characters survives through the big explosions.madara compared to full susanoo to bijuu but don't forget juubi is also a bijuu.



Each of the Juubi's explosions were calced to be country busting 

In short Juubi's explosive barrage - MULTI country buster.

Do you think Madara is wiping a barrage of blasts that without effort can wipe out a country from the map?


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 19, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Each of the Juubi's explosions were calced to be country busting
> 
> In short Juubi's explosive barrage - MULTI country buster.
> 
> Do you think Madara is wiping a barrage of blasts that without effort can wipe out a country from the map?



i didn't say madara's susanoo can wipe out countries.i just mean it can protect the user from the explosions and the fact that madara has rs's power now and rs did beat juubi.
maybe his perfect susanoo can wipe out countries with meteor no jutsu,remember his little susanoo called two meteors.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 19, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> i didn't say madara's susanoo can wipe out countries.i just mean it can protect the user from the explosions



Which is just as bullshit nothing in the entire Narutoverses (yes not even Yata Mirror Im looking at you Itachifans) has shown to be able to even not being vaporized by a 1/4 of a country buster....... and you seriously expect me to believe Pefect Susanoo can tank a MULTI country busting attack? 

Dont be ridiculous, there are not even feats to say that he could even stand a nanosecond in front of a single of those country busters. Dont be ridiculous.



sasutachi said:


> and the fact that madara has rs's power now and rs did beat juubi.
> maybe his perfect susanoo can wipe out countries with meteor no jutsu,remember his little susanoo called two meteors.



Bullshit, Madara has A FRACTION of RS's power as Kabuto said it. He doesnt has at all the full powers of RS.

Madara's meteor feat is nowherenear calced to be country buster again dont be ridiculous. Susanoo would get wasted by Juubi.


----------



## panikoskun (Jul 19, 2012)

Well the Jyuubi has this one. We are talking about the creature that itself creates chakra and can level countries like they are nothing.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 19, 2012)

This dude created CHAKRA and people still think Susano'o can stomp?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 19, 2012)

Susanoo tanking this shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2012)

solid country level thar

might be higher


----------



## Rain (Jul 19, 2012)

If Itachi awakened Perfect Susanoo, maybe with Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword. .


----------



## lathia (Jul 19, 2012)

Best defense in the naruto-world? S/T ninjutsu. I'm looking at you barrier, and gtfo Hiraishin. 

Everything else is inferior.


----------



## Summers (Jul 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


>



Who are you people! Every time I think I am intense Naruto fan, somebody like you and slayer Goku come along with this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 19, 2012)

Summers said:


> Who are you people! Everyone time I think I am intense Naruto fan, somebody like you and slayer Goku come along with this.



We are a fan, they are GARS


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 19, 2012)

Itachi's Susanoo > Juubi.

Madara's > Juubi.

Tailed beasts have been stomped and sealed by numerous individuals, some effortlessly.

Susanoo, however, is invincible.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 19, 2012)

Susanoo is made out of chakra therefor its just part of Juubi's power. Juubi's chakra is the strongest of all so i dont see any type of ninjutsu beating Juubi.
Rikudou could only seal Juubi but not defeat it.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2012)

Juubi would eat Final Susanoo for breakfast. Madara doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 19, 2012)

Madara is the strongest human whose raw power equals that of a bijuu.

However not THAT bijuu.

He could control it with his eyes though.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara is the strongest human whose raw power equals that of a bijuu.
> 
> However not THAT bijuu.
> 
> He could control it with his eyes though.



You do realize that the sharingan's power most likely came from the Juubi, right?

Instead of controlling the Juubi they might end up getting controlled.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 19, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Susanoo tanking this shit



Goodbye Canada


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 19, 2012)

We will not miss you.


----------



## Summers (Jul 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Goodbye Canada



Nooooooo! Why us? Freaking Juubi. Freaking Kishi.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Goodbye Canada



Why Canada!?!?!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2012)

Face said:


> You do realize that the sharingan's power most likely came from the Juubi, right?
> 
> Instead of controlling the Juubi they might end up getting controlled.



Let's hope the real madara is the final villain, I think tobi will get offed by the real madara!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2012)

Juubi cant mess with Mexico though

Zetadama > Bijuu Dama


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> You guys can't seriously think, just because Gedo Mazou was briefly knocked down by the combined effort of two perfect Jinchuuriki and two masters, that Final Susanoo is of a greater power?
> 
> Don't tell me you guys are serious?
> 
> ...



listen to this man. he talks sense.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 20, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm not sure if you're entirely serious, or just fucking dense.
> 
> If Juubi has the physical strength to lift entire mountains, it's _well_ within his capability to pluck Susanoo off the ground and pulverize it with his fingers. That, or he decides to go all-out and vaporizes the thing with a 300km+ explosion encompassing an energy yield in the *teraton* range.
> 
> ...



Not sure if serious.

Yata's Mirror is said to be able to block ANYTHING, just as Juubi is said to be lifting mountains and shit. 

End of discussion. Yata's Mirror blocks Juubi's attacks and the Totsuka will seal his ass.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2012)

uchiha wanker is really strong in this one 

Full powered Kyubi alone will destroyed final susanoo


----------



## I Uchiha Itachi I (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok Uchiha fans should be able to admit that Juubi>Final Susanoo just off of hype alone on both sides. But Juubi fans lets be serious Rinnegan>Sharingan>Bijuu. Madara is getting whooped in perfect susanoo mode then says meh juubi you are nothing but a slave to those with blessed eyes * activates doujutsu* now lets go have some fun!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2012)

I Uchiha Itachi I said:


> Ok Uchiha fans should be able to admit that Juubi>Final Susanoo just off of hype alone on both sides. But Juubi fans lets be serious Rinnegan>Sharingan>Bijuu. Madara is getting whooped in perfect susanoo mode then says meh juubi you are nothing but a slave to those with blessed eyes * activates doujutsu* now lets go have some fun!



Except we now know the Juubi is the SOURCE of Sharingan and Rinnegan, most likely the only reason why Sharingan can control Bijuus is because its connected to Juubi.


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 20, 2012)

Madara becomes Juubi's pet because the best he has is rinnegan. A step or two below sharinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone that sees the Susanoo, dies


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Anyone that sees the Susanoo, dies



5 Kages are still alive.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 20, 2012)

Juubi > Susanoo


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> You guys can't seriously think, just because Gedo Mazou was briefly knocked down by the combined effort of two perfect Jinchuuriki and two masters, that Final Susanoo is of a greater power?


Yeah! The Mazo is so much more powerful, that Tobi refuses to even let Naruto go near it with a Rasengan You need to fall back with that


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Yeah! The Mazo is so much more powerful, that Tobi refuses to even let Naruto go near it with a Rasengan You need to fall back with that



GM was just transforming this is JUUBI we are talking about not the GM that was in transformation process and clearly in pain or at least vulnerable.


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 20, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> That's a no-limits fallacy, you inbred moron.
> 
> As in, it is incorrect to assume unproven, baseless upper limits of an ability purely because of a hyperbolic statement. Yata's Mirror has displayed durability feats of only 248 kilotons; I hope you realize Juubi's calculated attacks have clocked over *tens of millions of times stronger.*
> 
> Your retarded claim stands alongside other fallacious statements including 'only a Uchiha can defeat a Uchiha', which runs along the same line of logic.



Lol, your way of thinking is more retarded . So just because Yata's Mirror has tanked maximum "248 kilotons", it won't be able to tank 249 or more? 

No-limits fallacy, whatever . It's a legend just like the Juubi, and until you can prove otherwise, Yata's Mirror can tank everything the Juubi's got 

"only an Uchiha can defeat an Uchiha" is false because _it has been proven otherwise_ you dumbass. 




> Oh man,
> 
> Even worse, you hilariously throw your disingenuous assertions with an approach that suggests that I am undeniably wrong, that to even consider it, would be laughable. Get fucking real.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2012)

It would be absolutely ridiculous if Susano-o's perfected from was comparably as strong as the Juubi. Not even Kurama said that it compares to the beast.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 20, 2012)

It wouldn't be ridculous since it's kind of implied that's how Sasuke will match Naruto's power. If Naruto pulls out a win on the Juubi, perfect Susanoo AKA _universe smasher _is a shoo in


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 21, 2012)

Juubi stomp.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 24, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Susanoo tanking this shit
> 
> [sp][/sp]



???  

[sp=lol tag]

...

[/sp]


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 24, 2012)

it's debatable if Final susanoo can beat Kurama, let alone someone Kurama has no chance against.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 25, 2012)

If there are seriously any Uchiha-fans out there that honestly believe that Perfect Susanoo>Juubi, they REALLY needs to stop kidding themselves.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 25, 2012)

Juubi, damn fanboys..


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 25, 2012)

Juubi either fires a casual blast or hits it. The entire country breaks.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Where is the link to these calcs...... if each one of those blast is 300 fucking km wide Juubi is easily in multi-country buster realm (seeing there was like 10 of them)....... and people think Perfect Sasuno can tank that 

What on earth was Rikudo and how did he fight this damn thing


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the guy that 'swallows oceans and carries mountains' is stronger.


----------



## MessiahZach (Jul 26, 2012)

*Juubi slaps Perfect Susanoo with his cock, sets him on his lap, and spanks him like a child. Juubi rapes.*


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't wait for the rageing when the inevitable Juubi vs. Madara + Nagato + BM Naruto + Tobi + Kabuto w/ Edo Tensei thread(s) come up.......... And it one shots all 5 of them off the plant


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 26, 2012)

According to Kurama, the Juubi's complete revival equates to the world's end.

I'm sorry, but Madara's 'Perfect Susano'o' can't even compare to that.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 26, 2012)

I Uchiha Itachi I said:


> Ok Uchiha fans should be able to admit that Juubi>Final Susanoo just off of hype alone on both sides. But Juubi fans lets be serious Rinnegan>Sharingan>Bijuu. Madara is getting whooped in perfect susanoo mode then says meh juubi you are nothing but a slave to those with blessed eyes * activates doujutsu* now lets go have some fun!


And the Jububi is like "bro, I have a rinnegan AND  a sharingan". Madara, "shit."


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 8, 2013)

K.  Now we know more.

Were Juubi's capabilities exaggerated?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 8, 2013)

Ten tails isn't complete


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 8, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> It wouldn't be ridculous since it's kind of implied that's how Sasuke will match Naruto's power. If Naruto pulls out a win on the Juubi, perfect Susanoo AKA _universe smasher _is a shoo in



Lol classic hyperbole actual evidence is it cut a mountain and got raped by a wooden statue.Smash all things in universe if obito touches thsi its over.

There's nothing special about a giant mecha its abilitys are poor its giant mecha that can cut a mountain.Whats special about that?? There's ninajs that can bust mountians.People that slap nukes.

Susanowa is nowhere near juubi let alone bijuu.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 8, 2013)

Too much Uchiha estrogen in this thread. Thinking Susanoo can shit on the Juubi.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 8, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> K.  Now we know more.
> 
> Were Juubi's capabilities exaggerated?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



considering it was spamming* this* in its severely weakened V2 form, I'm pretty sure it's more of an understatement than an exaggeration.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 9, 2013)

lol at Susanoo coming close to holding a candle to the Juubi. Juubi would break dat shit.


----------

